# معلومات أساسية ومهمة حول الهوائيات



## محمد قاسم الاغا (28 ديسمبر 2010)

تعريف الهوائي :هو ذلك الجهاز الذي يبث آو يستقبل الموجات الراديوية .
ويقال آن الهوائي الجيد يظهر جودة كل ما قبله من أجهزة ومقدرات يمتلكها الهاوي.

تعتبر الهوائيات من أكثر الأشياء التي يخوض فيها الهاوي نظريا وعمليا وذلك
لوجود عدة خيارات للتجربة والتطوير يمكن الاستمتاع بدراستها وتطبيقها .

تذكر آن هوائي واحد بسيط لا يسمح بتغطية كامل نطاقات الهواة وذلك نسبة لوجود عدة نطاقات في أماكن مختلفة من مدى الطيف الترددي .
ST2NH


بعض أنواع الهوائيات

• الهوائي الراسي Vertical antenna
• هوائيات الحزمة من نوع ياغي Yagi
• هوائي السلك الطويل long wire antenna
• هوائي نصف الموجة الدايبول Dipole
• الهوائي المربع Quad
ST2NH


Radiation angle
زاوية الانتشار للهوائي

تنتشر الموجات الراديوية من الهوائي في كل الاتجاهات .و لتأثير الأرض تحت الهوائي تسلك الموجات اتجاه بزاوية معينة نحو الفضاء , هذه الزاوية تدعى زاوية الانتشار للهوائي,هناك عدة عوامل تؤثر على تلك الزاوية منها ارتفاع الهوائي , نوع الهوائي, نوعية وخصائص الأرض للتوصيل الكهربائي .وعموما كلما كان الهوائي مرتفع كلما انخفضت زاوية الانتشار له , وتعتبر الزاوية المنخفضة ميزة جيدة لانتشار الموجات للمسافات البعيدة

ودمتم محبكم في الله ... محمد


----------



## ahmedhmdy (28 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## HSPA (30 ديسمبر 2010)

gooooooooooood and we will waiting more


----------



## searcher_2010 (1 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## يا اللة (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## جلال غني حسن (8 أبريل 2012)

الإخوة الأعزاء 
نرجوا منكم المساعدة حول كيفية حساب أحمال الانتينات و تأثير الرياح عليها و على برج الاتصالات .


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## سموالمعالي (17 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على مرورك المميز .


----------

